# People Who Don't Get OCD



## RattusMaximus

Anyone who has browsed the anxiety realms of the Internet has almost certainly seen the posts on OCD-applying stereotypes and criticizing stereotypes. I know the topic is kind of worn out, but I just had to rant.

The other day, a friend was wearing a v-neck top, the point of which had shifted toward her left shoulder. I asked if she could recenter it-"Hey, sorry, but your shirt is like shifted over, could you fix that, it's really bugging me."

She happily complied, "Oh, yeah, that annoys me too! I mean, I literally think I have, like, OCD."

None of my friends know that I actually suffer from severe anxiety, I am actually astonishingly good at hiding stuff like this, as I have practiced my whole life. I mean, it isn't socially acceptable to have a break down in class after Elementary School, if then. Besides, that comment was totally unrelated to my OCD.

So, I get that maybe, maybe she does have OCD. But I doubt it. The majority of people with an actual, serious mental disorder don't talk about it like that. What am I supposed to do now though? Explain it further? Tell her about my relationship to the condition? Or do what I did, play along. "I know, like, I totally think I have OCD."

No, I KNOW I have OCD. Want to know how? I know when I try to go to bed, and search the whole bedroom to make sure no one is in there. I know when I leave my house in the morning and tell my parents I love them 5 times so they don't die. I know when I am stranded on my bed at night, positive someone is under my bed, but WHY CAN'T I SEE THEM? I know when I stare into the mirror for 30 minutes before getting into the shower, so that I can stay in the shower without getting out to check the bathroom, again, every 5 minutes.

Look, I didn't blame my friend, I still don't. It isn't her fault, and there is no way she could have known how much that offended me. I try not to get too upset, but... Please don't talk about things like this without thinking. Because anxiety, depression, eating disorders-they ruin lives. It kinda sucks.

So, this was long and awkward, but I hope I made my point, or just reiterated someone else's. And finally-please give people the benefit of the dimagine, people are going through so much more than anyone else could ever imagine, no matter how happy and care free they seem to others. Thanks.


----------



## Gribouilli

Yep I think many people use the term OCD as a hype kind of way. Many (most?) people think OCD people just have a very clean and organized house, which is a positive thing in many ways...but they have no idea about all the other symptoms that are downright very upsetting to the OCD person. I wouldn't say anything to your friend, she didn't mean to offend you. Does she know you have OCD?


----------



## RatAtat2693

I'm in the anxiety boat, with a nice dollop of depression. I've got the benefit (if you can call it that) of it running in my family, so I'm three generations deep of knowing how to handle it. That being said, I'm not really sensitive to ignorance, but that's just my personality. There's nothing wrong with sensitivity, by the way. Usually though, I just play it off if it's someone I don't know, but if we're friends, then I'll bring it up later, calmly. Try an "I Message" which goes like, "I feel ______ when you ________ and would appreciate it if you ______." Usually the ending is filled in with the word "stop" but is upto you. It takes the focus off of the person and puts it onto the action. Just try to work it into conversation with an interesting news article or something.

And check out the psychiatric dogs if you haven't already. They have ones that are trained to search your house ahead of time and could look under your bed for you. I don't know your case, but maybe it would help.


----------



## Kelsbels

Unfortunately people are slinging around disorders like nothing when they're talking. As someone who's worked with many people with varying levels of both disorders and / or developmental disabilities I can understand how very wrong it is to casually call everyday habits "OCD". Especially when you yourself doesn't know if someone is privately dealing with it. 

I'm pretty sure your friend meant you no harm, but maybe you could educate her on how that made you feel. To give her a real example of someone she knows who has OCD will make her think again saying it all willy nilly. However if you're not comfortable talking to her about it then never mind what I said.


----------



## RattusMaximus

Yeah, I know she didn't mean to offend me, and I won't say anything to her about it. She doesn't know that I have it, I've never told any of my friends, just because I don't feel comfortable telling them, nothing personal towards them.

I agree that the term is used way too often. I think there's another term for the house-orderlinees and symmetry/perfectionism that isn't to the scale of OCD compulsion or obsessions. Anal-retentive, maybe? I'm not quite sure, but thanks for your replies.

Also, I've never heard of the dog thing. I'll do some more research on that, it's an interesting idea.


----------



## RatAtat2693

http://www.canidae.com/blog/2010/05/what-does-psychiatric-service-dog-do.html
http://servicedogcentral.org/content/PSD

Here's a jumping point. I was training one of my dogs, King, as a PSD after I developed some anxiety with walking alone. (Long story, but the short is some ******* tried to rob me.) If you're not super dog savvy, it can be expensive, but there are people who have trained their own.

I never got King (not my choice of name) to the point where he's public level good, mostly due to time constraints and partially due to his husky blood, but it was good for easing my problems with being out at night or dealing with fireworks.

Personally, I'd get a GSD or a Dane/Mastiff type, but really any dog over 50 pounds can easily be a visual deterrent, especially black dogs. As long as they have a solid temperament and you can meet the exercise requirements, they're good. And he or she could sit outside of the shower/by your bed and watch for you. Dogs can see, hear, and smell things we can't. I take comfort in that.

Good luck and let me know if you need any help navigating the black hole that is dog training.


----------



## RattusMaximus

Thanks for the link ratAtat. It's a really interesting concept, I'm not sure how well it would work for me though. I have two dogs-a high-energy, insane goldendoodle and a lazy yet vicious terrier. I can't get another one since my parents would never approve and, more majorly, two dogs is the max allowed in my area. I'm not sure if a PSD could bypass this or not? It would be best if I could train my own dog, probably the goldendoodle, but I am not sure how well it would work...

On a side note, another annoying thing people do relating to anxiety is to say to 'just stop' worrying. Don't they think I would if I could?


----------



## Gribouilli

You didn't mention meds, I know someone who is bipolar and does very well on her meds. Almost as she wasn't bipolar in the first place. Sure it is a complete different issue, but without her meds she would not be able to have a life at all.


----------



## RattusMaximus

I'm not on meds because my parents feel that it would be better to wait until I'm older before going that route (I'm in my teens), just because they don't want me to have to deal with that and all the potential side-effects and such. They are considering it, the last few months I've pretty much been the worst I have in a long time, but would like to keep it a last resort.


----------



## RatAtat2693

A PSD would not count towards your two dog limit, if I remember correctly. Service dogs, as part of the ADA, are allowed anywhere and everywhere, as long as they aren't disturbing anyone. This includes "no pets allowed" residences. The only problem is that it's hard to convince an agency to give (or sell) you another dog when you have canine pets.

Also anything that ends in "doodle" needs a job. If all your dog does is lay around doing dog things and going for walks, that might explain why he's so neurotic. I always tell my clients, "more exercise" the same way a physician will tell you "more water". Standard Poodles, as funny as it may seem, were made as field and working dogs. Your pup may not have the proper temperament, but the Golden in her/him is easy to train. The reason it's hard to train a dog for service is because they're going to have to be in places with lots of loud noises, people, strange surfaces, and other dogs. (Some animals are iffy when it comes to shiny surfaces like the linoleum in grocery stores.) Also, it'll you're out to eat or at work, your service dog needs to lay quietly and minimize its presence in public for however long you are still, so there's a ton of patience involved. Now, if your PSD is only going to be helping you at home, then you cut the challenge in half, and all you need is to train him.

Additionally, meds are always an option. But I don't think I have to tell you that they are a hit or miss sh¡t shot, since we're still not 100% sure of how mental illness works, and everyone's brain is unique. I'm stubborn, so I've held out mostly out of pride and a lack of health insurance. (Not a route I'd take if I had a redo.) However, teenage brains are volatile by nature, nothing to do about it, so I would also want to hold off on adding excess chemicals. Granted, I'm not going to pretend I know anything about neuroscience; I'm a dog trainer by trade. So, I would ask a psychiatrist.

I would still get some info together, like how much it costs to train a PSD, how this would benefit you, how it would benefit your parents and your doodle (if that's who you might train), and show it to your parents. If they're not fond of the meds (which is how it seems), emphasize that this is a drug-free alternative. Organize it in a folder with print outs, if you decide you're serious about it, and turn it into a report. Paper copies create a good impression and prove that this really means something to you, especially if you're not normally the type to put things in a formal matter. As always, let me know if you need help.


----------



## RattusMaximus

Okay, thanks!

My pup is pretty shy around people-curious, but when they reach out she runs away. I think I would train her more for home, at least at first. Besides, I wouldn't have to get her certified or whatever just for home.

My parents wouldn't really care as long as I can pay for most of it myself. I'm alright with dogs-I've taught her a few things anyway. I think it would be best to go the training route, besides.

So, where should I begin with training her? She knows 'sit', 'down', 'paw' (like a high-five), and she sometimes will stay. The only issue is that she forgets all of this when excited... She's like 3-4 years old if it matters. We also let our dogs do pretty much whatever they want (bad, I know, but it's also my mom...) short of hurting someone. As in we feed them human food-but trying to stop that habit-and let them sleep on the bed, couch, whatever.


----------



## Amph

I have Avoidant Personality Disorder and Obsessive Compulsive Personality Disorder (not the same as OCD). I don't think the average person has any clue about what mental illness entails. They hear words like anxiety or depression and relate to it as being nervous for exams or feeling down after a break up. It's understandable why they do this without being taught the difference but it can be very frustrating. I find it very hard to exsplain to people what is wrong with me because they always try to help you get better, suggesting what they did when they felt sad or nervous, which is well meant but not useful. When you try to explain that to them they reject you gently claiming you're not trying or unwilling to get better.

My advice to you and your parents would be start talking therapy as young as possible. You will find it hard I'm not going to lie but the sooner you start the easier it will be to manage your OCD. Make sure you go at your own pace though or it will not work..

Last point id like to say is people shouldn't be affraid of others who suffer from a mental illnesses. Many of the conditions are challenging but in no way dangerous, we are people who think and feel just like everyone else, educating yourself is key if your friend ever tells you they are ill.


----------



## RattusMaximus

Yeah, I am in therapy now, have been for a while. Actually, I was also in therapy when I was younger-for moderate anxiety and anger management-but I hated it and it made me anxious to go. Eventually I just cried the whole time...

Now, however, I have a new therapist and I feel more comfortable. I do think it is helpful.


----------



## RatAtat2693

_[SUP]-This is a monster post laced with articles to help you, so grab a drink and get comfy. And if you're on mobile, you might want to go find a computer. (Sorry.)-[/SUP]_

Before I get into it, it's not a matter of whether or not training your dog to essentially be a watchdog is going to bother your family. Who wouldn't want a well trained watchdog? (Though WDs are not protected by law, and this dog would be for your mental health. Similar, but not congruent.) It's just that training a dog even the basic commands requires the whole family to commit. These are undoubtedly _advanced_ commands. Your family needs to commit to this training almost as much as you do. Additionally, you're going to be undoing what I'm assuming is three years of unwanted behaviors. You don't have to be strict. Dog training is about getting to live comfortably with your animal and getting them to do their job in house, not about showing off your dog. However, you _do_ need to be consistent. There's no "if/thens" or "ors". "No" to laying on the couch means not ever, for example. You can't let them on the couch one day and kick them off when you have company.

So, I'll start with mentioning she's a little old for it - they usually start as puppies (4-7 wks while they're with mom if the facility breeds them). But I've trained a 10 yr old beagle in agility, so age is more of an minor difficulty than an impediment. You're right; you wouldn't _have _to get her certified for just your house, but if I were doing this for myself, I would want to train _as if_ I were going to certify her. (Note: There isn't actually a standardized certification test, so watch out for people trying to take your money. The same goes for training: Almost anyone can be a trainer, so research who you are working with. This is another reason I suggest you discuss this with your parents.) I'm assuming you want to do things like college and move out of your parents house, so being able to prove she's a service dog becomes important when you want to live in a dorm or pet-free apartment but _need_ your dog. And what if your family has to move into a no-pet housing? Things happen. And if you want to take her in public, there is the chance that you will have to explain your situation. I know you're self-conscious; however, there's nothing to be ashamed of, and PSDs are an amazing asset. I just feel it's a fair warning.

I can help guide you with training, but by its very nature, dog training is one of those things that works best when the trainer is actually there with you and the dog ;D. Also, there are people who specialize in this; I mostly focus on basic obedience and fixing problem behaviors since I sidelined it as a hobby. They'll be able to get you through it quickly and without much troubleshooting. As long as she's not nervous or spooky (poses a potential she'll nip) and can focus on her job, the shyness isn't a problem. Service dogs, in public, are working. Just like I hope you won't be cuddling friends in the middle of class or work, they aren't going to be getting petted while working. I'm also assuming she's not shy with your family. Really, the important part is, again, a solid temperament that doesn't spook. The last thing you need in the middle of a panic attack is a whining, crying, jumpy dog. That takes lots of socialization, which is where age plays a factor, but it's not impossible. (Speaking of age, are you old enough to work?)

What city are you near? You'll want to find someone local to cut down on costs. And I would still want to enlist your parents' help paying because it can cost thousands depending on where you go and where you live. I don't want to discourage you from pursuing this if you really think it will help, but I'm dead serious when I say that you need to compile a cost list and discuss it with your parents. I charge $10-15/hr for basic obedience in the owner's home, and I'm not trying to make a living off of it. Plus, your dog (and making her a PSD _will _make her *all yours*) will live another ten years, so there's the cost of grooming and feed. Training a service or working dog isn't like training Fido to fetch. It's a full time job for both of you. It took an hour a day of training for six months to get King in workable condition, first as a possible service dog, and then as a sled dog. He did better as the latter since he's half husky. Some breeds do better than others in different tasks. Either way, the training never stops - only slows.

That being said, *I need a list of tasks you want your dog to do*. I also need to know what symptoms interfere most with your day-to-day activities. If you're not comfortable doing it on the public forum, you can message me and we'll continue from there. You can also get lots of support on service dog forums. From your original post, "go search" will be the most important one for you. Placing treats under your bed/in locations you need her to look and giving her the command will be a starting point to get her to search, but there's more to it and it helps if you have another dog who can demonstrate. If you feel better about having her sleep with you, do it, but I personally would put her bed/crate (if there isn't one, get one) in your room. If you want her to alert you if she finds someone, then teach "Speak" and have her bark twice when someone walks in. (Please *do not* tease, hit, kick, or scream at your dog. Just give your command whenever she barks. She's a dog; she'll make noise at some point. I like this article mostly because it teaches how to spot someone.) The second one I can tell you might enjoy is "lay", "guard", "watch me" or "place." These are all the same commands - use which ones make you feel safest, but stick to saying the same thing every time. Heck, you can do a secret whistle for all I care, just stay consistent. (Remember that you have to do this repeatedly throughout the day for the rest of training and use it in service. Bird calls and yodels are cute until you've done it 1000 times and are then in public.) But you might just be satisfied with teaching her to alert you. I digress.

Teaching her this requires two basic commands that she needs to have down pat.
"Lay Down"
"Stay"
Have her lay down in the bathroom or wherever you feel comfortable. Give her the command, act like you're showering, and time how long she will stay in place without moving. (Make sure she isn't afraid of the running water noise. If she is, you'll need to desensitize her. I.e.: Run the shower while petting her and giving her treats.) This is your base time. Starting with the base time, repeat the first two steps, but reward her a minute or two before she gets up. For example, if she can stay in place for one minute, then stop at thirty seconds. If she stays for five minutes, then stop and reward her at three or four minutes. Then slowly increase the time she has to stay until you can make it through an entire shower without leaving the spot. Shifting positions and resettling herself is okay. But she can't leave the spot. This will also prepare her for if you decide you want to take her in public. Again, you might just be okay with having her in the room to alert you.

Just remember that "place" is impulse control at its absolute finest. You need to get the basics taken care of. Victoria Stillwell has some good videos. You can skip the potty training and what have you, but focus on impulse control and socialization. This will help with the "forgetting" and make it easier to get her certified if you need it.

At risk of being redundant, talk to your parents as well if you do want to pursue this. The worst case scenario is that everyone ends up with a really well behaved pup or or she washes out. The best case is that you get help dealing with your struggles and everyone has a new group activity. And talk to someone you trust about what you're going through - it really does help.

Anyway, I realize this is a lot to soak in, so I'll be checking back. In the meantime, get started on those basic commands in the videos and deciding some house rules to enforce with everyone in the house, furry or not. Even if you don't pursue the PSD route with your doodle, it'll make living together a dream. And let me know what you want puppy to help you with. (What's her name, by the way?)


----------



## RattusMaximus

Thanks a bunch for your post! Her name is Cloud... I'll talk to my parents about it, but assuming it is OK, I'd especially like her to help snap me out of when I panic, check my room/bathroom and stay there with me, alert me to when people are behind me/sneaking up on me (I startle and panic very easily), and provide emotional comfort/reassurance (especially if she will be certified and out with me since I also have some social anxiety).

Also, it would be nice but not nessecary if she could some how alert me to when I start hurting or potentially hurting myself-I bite my nails, pull out my hair, and scratch at myself without thinking fairly often.

I'll talk to my parents and see what they think. Would it be possible to get a third dog as a PSD in training without violating the 2 dog rule? I can't find if a service dog in training gets the same benefits. I'm just thinking that my family may be opposed to the fact that Cloud would become mine as opposed to everyones.


----------



## RattusMaximus

Also, I forgot to reply---she is really sweet, we've never even heard her growl, and she isn't afraid at us at all.


----------



## RattusMaximus

I brought it up earlier with my dad-just like,"Hey, I wanted to train Cloud like a psychiatric service dog, what do you think? "
I don't think he took me seriously, he kind of chuckled and was like "Mmhmm..."

So I think I will make a formal presentation like earlier suggested. I'm also going to talk to my therapist-if she understands and would support me, that would help me ask my parents. Plus she could probably tell me if it would really help in my case.

I'll inform you in a few days of what's going on.


----------



## RatAtat2693

Awesome. Look forward to hearing back.

If your dad/mom thinks you're joking, I would definitely discuss it with your therapist first. It always helps to have a professional as an advocate. Doing so before really pushing it with your parents will make it look more like her idea, which makes it seem like a professional recommendation rather than just a thing you read online. She may or may not be familiar with PSDs, so bring the basic data with you in case you need to explain it. If she's a good therapist, she'll listen to the idea and maybe even help you come up with or present this idea to your parents. PSDs are also pretty new to the scene, but have made a splash, particularly with autistic children who overload easily. Look up some cases if you need backup. All of those usernames on the SD forums are real people with real cases, so it's a novel idea but not an untested or unproven one.

All of those things you want from a PSD are possible, if not routine. You might not get them from Cloud - especially in a loud, bustling supermarket or airport, but there are dogs who do that. They can also remind you about medications, should you decide to add them to your treatment regimine. I know that I can't even remember my asthma meds, and I need those to breathe. Some meds cause lethargy - so your SD can wake you up at the sound of your alarm if the side effects are particularly heavy.

And yay for presentations. I use a site called Prezi when I really want to make an impression, but I understand that we're busy. Just remember to include:

*What is a PSD? What do they do? Where can they go? (Everywhere you go, btw. If you're going to be a handler, you're going to need to know your rights. Particularly in public, people won't know what is going on and then you have to stand up for yourself.) (Take this portion to your therapist appointment. For your parents, print off a copy of the ADA. Make sure you read it yourself.)

*Costs of
-Training the dog
-Acquiring a new dog vs training/evaluating Cloud
-Feeding/grooming/vet care of a third dog (and who is paying for it)
-Travel costs; a friend of mine had a hearing dog and had to ship him to TX from NC for additional training. I'm also assuming that you like to or have to go places by plane or train, etc. Large dog = security, but also means large shipping costs, if they for some reason won't allow her in the cabin. (Though I'm pretty sure that's illegal.) Some air lines, I believe, make you purchase a ticket for your SD 

*Who will responsible for the training (You, btw.) Who will coordinate the training. Calling trainers, etc

*Why this will benefit you. (Make it easy to decrease stress, increased ability to work in crowds, less self-harm, increased security in your home, and less stress = better focus and sleep. Additionally, no harsh chemicals on delicate teen nervous system for their peace of mind.)

*Why this will benefit the family. (I imagine, having dealt with and lived with mental illness in the home, that there is some stress associated with your symptoms. Not anything to be ashamed of - crap happens. Easing your symptoms would help them. Even if they're on board with the idea of the PSD, you'll still probably have to justify the costs since nobody in house happens to be a licensed and experienced PSD trainer. Additionally, should Cloud be a good fit, one of your hyperactive dogs will now be extremely well behaved and doing a job. Work runs in the very fibers of her DNA. Regardless of if she can be a PSD, working'll be good for her. I always joked that being a PSD means my dog earned his food bill.)

*If Cloud washes out, how the 2 dog rule applies in your rental. (Call or visit the office of your rental company and ask them.) Can you have an in-training dog, etc. Even purebred SDs whose great-great grandparents were SDs wash out of training. 

*What happens if the new dog you get for training washes out? With the 2 dog limit, it will no longer be a SD, and you'll be forced to rehome it and potentially start at square one. Like I said before, it can be hard to get an agency to place you with a dog when you already have two. You might have to take your trainer with you to a shelter and have them help select the puppy.

Finally,

*Where are some potential training services and locations? Where will the PSD come from? Call around. Email places. This will help with your cost development. Some people can afford purebred puppies who are ten generations deep in SD training. Some people go to a shelter and get the youngest pup with the most solid temperament they can find.

It's a lot of work, but I'll be brutally honest: If you can't do the research on your own and learn to advocate for yourself, you won't be able to get and keep a PSD. And in terms of the "real world" (whatever the he|| that is), your options are going to be limited to whatever opportunity happens to float by. You have to be a trailblazer. So, you can add "real world skills" to the list of benefits you'll get from having a PSD.


----------



## RatAtat2693

Also, even if you don't get her certified, you can still train her as a watch dog, and games like Hide & Seek are always a neat and relatively easy thing to do. That way, if you start getting nervous, you can tell her to "go seek/search". If she finds someone, she'll bark. If she doesn't, she'll stay quiet and come back to you for a treat.


----------



## RatAtat2693

And if I personally were to do this for myself with serious intent, I would see if there were any (healthy) orphaned puppies around and hand raise them. Nothing says "desensitized" like grocery shopping at four weeks. (I really was just flirting with the idea when I trained King.)


----------



## RattusMaximus

Also, I was thinking that if she doesn't work but they aren't opposed to the idea, that a family friend fosters dogs, usually puppies. They live about an half-hour away, but I could easily meet the pups to see their temperment. Would that work?

Working in my presentation after school (it's lunch now).


----------



## RatAtat2693

That could work. Ideally it grows up in your home, but things don't always work. Many seeing eye dogs are raised by puppy raisers, with their companies offering scholarships for high school students. As long as that pup gets taken everywhere and is well socialized, it doesn't matter.

The important part about selecting your puppy, and I'm sure you'll find out with your trainer, is that it's bombproof. So if you drop a cookie sheet on the floor and it doesn't flinch, that's the typeople you want.


----------



## RattusMaximus

Okay, just one more question before I do anything-how can I tell if I would qualify to have one? By that I mean, how can I know if my anxiety is severe enough to count as a disability-you do need a disability to have a service dog, correct?

I would prefer not to ask my therapist this, just because it makes me anxious to ask her in case it isn't and I seem like a self-centered idiot who thinks that they are the only thing that matters and has an awkwardly low mental pain tolerance. I know that seems stupid since therapists a kind of paid to listen and not judge you, but it's hard for me to get over that...


----------



## RatAtat2693

A PSD is just like Zanax. You get a prescription for it. There's not a level of disability to my knowledge that is required for a PSD. I'm sure if you surfed through some of those SD forums, you'll find your firm answers there. The beauty of the Internet age is Rule #34, when it doesn't pertain to sex fetishes. If you have something you need, you'll be able to find a group of other people just like you. That's why there's a forum for rat owners. None of my RL friends have rats, so I had to learn everything by trial and error with some online guides until I finally just joined. 

Look, as far as I'm concerned, if you can't even sleep or shower comfortably and are considering medication, then your OCD is affecting you enough to warrant mentioning a possible solution. If anything, were I a therapist, I would be happy that my patient is taking an initiative to help his/herself. This isn't a "I'm scared to get in front of a million people and give a speech" thing. It's a "I want to go to sleep at night and not fear that someone will attack me" thing. I don't want to dismiss your fears, but it's like this: if you're having a stroke and complain about a headache, asking for a Tylenol does not make you weak. I broke my ankle in December. Taking a few months off from work so I don't have debilitating arthritis for the rest of my life is not weak. 

Your brain is a very complicated organ. We like to think that our brain function has no effect on our behavior, but as mere mortals, it has everything to do with who we are at our very core. Whether you believe you have an eternal soul or not does not affect the fact that your brain is the powerhouse of your personality. Things in the more simplistic systems, like the respiratory tract, will misfire and go wrong. Asthma is when the tubes in your lungs that are supposed to keep junk from entering the depths of the lungs overreact to simple things like pet dander. Instead of just shutting down one pathway where the junk is and allowing the rest of the lungs to function, the tubes all shut down at once. They kick into overdrive and make even the littlest things a HUGE ordeal. The lungs are like, "Oh, you sniffed a flower?! Guys! There's pollen! Shut everything down before it kills us!!!" An asthmatic who wants to carry an inhaler is not weak. They aren't giving in when they finally get their albuterol; they're making sure they don't asphyxiate. And, from my understanding of OCD, your brain is pretty much doing the same thing as my asthmatic lungs. There are a ton of ways to treat an asthma attack. Steam, acupressure, and a slew of medications that range from prescription nose sprays to OTC pills. Same goes for mental illness. Your PSD is just another prescription, albeit an expensive one, but a treatment nonetheless.


----------



## RatAtat2693

Edna Mode is hands-down my all time favorite.


----------



## RatAtat2693

But if you want something solid to look at, here's a flow chart for your presentation. I'll give you places to look if you need them, but I'm leaving the rest of the research to you. (Sorry, you got an ex-English teacher for a guide. But if you need help, I still check and edit papers.)


----------



## RattusMaximus

Thanks so much for all your help! I'll reply with how it works... Might be a few days.


----------



## RatAtat2693

RattusMaximus said:


> Thanks so much for all your help! I'll reply with how it works... Might be a few days.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## RattusMaximus

RatAtat, I PMd you my speech draft. It's kind of back to front, read the speech explanation first.


----------



## RattusMaximus

I have another question to add into my speech. What should I do or prepare to do if I need to get a different dog and it washes out? I couldn't keep it, as it would violate the two-dog limit.


----------

